# Favorite brand for solid button down show shirt?



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I would highly recommend Kathy Williams Double Collar "Tails" shirts (https://www.facebook.com/kathytails/) or Show Diva Designs fitted shirts (Fitted Shirts :: Show Diva Designs).


----------



## equestriancom200 (Apr 21, 2016)

I would really recommend the Essex Classics Fitted Coolmax® Wrap Neck Show Shirt. It is a little more expensive than the standard show shirt but can get great use out of it. I would recommend the white for a clean and classic look. The shirt is cool max and allows great ventilation. The color is the snap buttons which I am obsessed with because it does not give you that chocking feel when you are going around the ring. The collar and cuffs can have a fun little design because they will not be seen in the show ring but when walking around the show it can give your outfit a little flare. If you go to Dover Saddlery's website they are being sold for $70.00. I highly recommend! Good luck!


----------

